# 18' will it fit with these



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

will these fit with 18 on a b13 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DROP...989568476QQcategoryZ33590QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

for teh price of those, you can have a Ground Control setup. BTW, havent you asked this like 5 times now?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how slow do you wanna go...........................


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> will these fit with 18 on a b13
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DROP...989568476QQcategoryZ33590QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


18' = 18 feet. Those are some big ass wheels you have there.

All joking aside, I've only heard negative things about the Dropzone D1 coilovers from anyone who knew what they were doing. Fitment issues, sagging springs, and dampers that wouldn't work in cold weather were all mentioned at one point or another.

You can try them if you want, but don't get your hopes up if you're looking for better performance.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> 18' = 18 feet. Those are some big ass wheels you have there.
> 
> All joking aside, I've only heard negative things about the Dropzone D1 coilovers from anyone who knew what they were doing. Fitment issues, sagging springs, and dampers that wouldn't work in cold weather were all mentioned at one point or another.
> 
> You can try them if you want, but don't get your hopes up if you're looking for better performance.


thanks thats all i wanted 2 know ill stick to ground control


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

with 18 inch wheels you an kiss your acceleration and braking times good bye.


----------

